
Go Small Or Go Home: In Praise of Minimalism - fogus
http://artofmanliness.com/2009/10/11/go-small-or-go-home-in-praise-of-minimalism/
======
gills
Having just returned from 4 months traveling, realizing that little more than
what we carried in our packs was truly necessary, my wife and I have already
taken the full car to Salvation Army with stuff we just don't use. Twice.

There's a good 'starve the beast' message in there too: quit buying shit you
don't need. To add my own editorial comment: '...with money you don't have.'

